# Emergency Treatment for Betta after Jumped out from the Tank



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi there! 
I have a female HM betta..she's jumped out from the tank when I was at the outside of the house.
When I arrived home she was laying on the table, still breathing, then I quickly moved her into her tank. Quickly gave Fish Salt, and gave some Rid-All General Aid medicine.

her condition :
appetite still good (eat many)
still swimming around, but often lay down
position still straight, not laying on 1 side of her body

the problem :
HER FINS ARE CLAMPED! (PECTORAL AND PELVIC) 
She can swim around with her tail and her anal fins, but her Pectoral Fin and her Pelvic Fin are CLAMPED!!! it makes her hard to stay still in the water, so that she often to lay down on the bottom side of the tank...
Sad to see her trying so hard to swim on the surface of the water 
so I reduce the water not to high, so she more easily swims to the surface..
How to cure the Fins that clamped after drying?
I really love her so much, what is the best treatment for this?
Can I open the clamped fins by my finger? (I know it;s a silly question maybe, but is that possible and safe for her?)

thank you so MUCH!


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

update, 
I forgot to write
that she may got some ripped fins/scale, I saw a thin, lavender thing (her colour is somewhat lavender-salamender)when I take her from the table...so I gave her the general aid

looks like she's sleeping now... (12 AM in my country)


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have access to Stress Coat, use that. My girl jumped out of her tank a while back too and it took her several days to get unclamped and gain her energy back. Her fins were badly torn and 6 weeks later, they are just now almost fully healed. Time and lots of clean warm water is the best cure for this. *Don't try to open her clamped fins with your finger, you could injure her, they will unclamp with time*.
You are doing the right thing by lowering the water level for her. Keep an eye on her, watch for infections and don't be surprised if you see lots of white slimy stuff in the tank or on her. When something like this, they produce a lot of extra slime coat to help heal them, and when it starts coming off, it comes off in thick white, slimy clumps - it's perfectly normal and nothing to be concerned about. Just clean it out periodically.
Do you have an idea about how long she was out? Mine was out for at least a half an hour and had completely stopped moving and I thought she was dead, until I picked her up and she started squirming so much that I almost dropped her.


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> If you have access to Stress Coat, use that. My girl jumped out of her tank a while back too and it took her several days to get unclamped and gain her energy back. Her fins were badly torn and 6 weeks later, they are just now almost fully healed. Time and lots of clean warm water is the best cure for this. *Don't try to open her clamped fins with your finger, you could injure her, they will unclamp with time*.
> You are doing the right thing by lowering the water level for her. Keep an eye on her, watch for infections and don't be surprised if you see lots of white slimy stuff in the tank or on her. When something like this, they produce a lot of extra slime coat to help heal them, and when it starts coming off, it comes off in thick white, slimy clumps - it's perfectly normal and nothing to be concerned about. Just clean it out periodically.
> Do you have an idea about how long she was out? Mine was out for at least a half an hour and had completely stopped moving and I thought she was dead, until I picked her up and she started squirming so much that I almost dropped her.


hi! thank you so much for ur reply and ur advice!!

I don't know how long she was out . When I arrived she was laying on the table, and still breathing. When I picked her up, her body still a lil bit wet tho... Maybe she wasn't out really long.. I just got arrived home when I found her not in her tank.. >___<"

I follow ur advide, to Not Open her Fin by my Finger..
update :
Her Pectoral and Pelvic Fins don't clamped anymore! :-D
but Her Right Pectoral is ripped, but She still can move all of her Pectoral, it's just not as fast as before... 
She's more active now, swimming around even not really fast as when she's healthy. Gave her Freeze Bloodworm too . I'm happy to see her now.
My concern now is to heal her Fins fully...

the Fish : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAsZRHTv_18

I still waiting her tank to be cycled..maybe that's why she jumped, I think she can't stand this quarantined tank 

anyway, really thank you for ur reply^__^!


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing better. 
Bettas will jump for any reason at all, from poor water quality to "oh, a bug!" I believe mine was jumping for a fruit fly. Make sure you have a good lid on her quarantine tank and that even the smallest holes are covered. Mine jumped through a half inch hole - now everything is covered. If you don't have a cover, you can use a piece of cardboard or a sheet. Just make sure that she can get air.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Put some epsom salt in with her to help her relax


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> I'm glad to hear that she's doing better.
> Bettas will jump for any reason at all, from poor water quality to "oh, a bug!" I believe mine was jumping for a fruit fly. Make sure you have a good lid on her quarantine tank and that even the smallest holes are covered. Mine jumped through a half inch hole - now everything is covered. If you don't have a cover, you can use a piece of cardboard or a sheet. Just make sure that she can get air.


yes I already put the tank's cover everyday...last time I forgot, because 1 of my male HM never jumped, well he has a big fins tho..makes him hard to jump high..

*update*
She's already healed! swim really fast everyday XD hehehe
I can't wait to move her to the bigger tank
But It still need to be cycled


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Put some epsom salt in with her to help her relax


thank you for the reply^^ 
urm..is Epsom Salt=Fish Salt?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

azurefox said:


> thank you for the reply^^
> urm..is Epsom Salt=Fish Salt?


No, epsom salt is something you can find at a drug store or pharmacy section of your grocery store or wal-mart. It's used to treat lots of things in humans, as well as other animals (My Aunt used it to help reduce the swelling in her dog's paw when he was stung by a bee). It comes in a blue bag, box or plastic tub, depending on how much you get. Make sure it's unscented and doesn't have anything else but Magnesium Sulfate.
Fish salt or Aquarium salt is found at your pet store or other fish store. It's used to treat certain fish related ailments. I'm not sure what Aquarium Salt comes in.

I hope that helps.


----------

